
Ask HN: Why is referrer control not working for WSJ? - kaushikktiwari
I usually use referrer control to spoof my referring link to news.google.com.<p>But, it stopped working today for some reason. I block cookies from WSJ so that&#x27;s not the reason.<p>It doesn&#x27;t allow me to read anything but shows me the sign in&#x2F; subscribe page.
======
mcintyre1994
WSJ are testing closing the loophole to see if it improves their subscription
rates: [http://digiday.com/publishers/wall-street-journal-paywall-
go...](http://digiday.com/publishers/wall-street-journal-paywall-google/)

> A Journal spokesperson said the publisher was running a test to see if doing
> so would entice would-be subscribers to pay up. The rep wouldn’t elaborate
> on how long and extensive the experiment was and if permanently closing the
> loophole was a possible outcome.

------
NameNickHN
I've noticed the same thing. I guess that they've stopped using cookies and
are using some kind of "super cookie" that uses the visitors computer
environment to create a individual id.

------
minimaxir
Looks like WSJ found a workaround for that bypass.

Google will not be amused.

~~~
kaushikktiwari
[https://support.google.com/news/publisher/answer/40543?hl=en...](https://support.google.com/news/publisher/answer/40543?hl=en&topic=11707)

